# No Parking Lights / Low Beam on Headlights



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

When I flip on my headlights (1996 300zx coupe), I get no parking lights and only the high lamps come on. Any ideas what could be causing this? Not a fuse, if that was out the lights wouldn't come on at all. When I arm the alarm, the parking lights flash, so I know it's not a problem with the bulbs themselves.

I installed a CD player this weekend and suspect that might have something to do with it, but I can't isolate it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Xouqoa said:


> *When I flip on my headlights (1996 300zx coupe), I get no parking lights and only the high lamps come on. Any ideas what could be causing this? Not a fuse, if that was out the lights wouldn't come on at all. When I arm the alarm, the parking lights flash, so I know it's not a problem with the bulbs themselves.
> 
> I installed a CD player this weekend and suspect that might have something to do with it, but I can't isolate it. *


I had a problem like yours but mine was a fuse in the kick panel. I used a Ohm reader because the first time I tried to look for it I didn't find a problem.


----------

